# Baseboard moulding taller than air registers



## interplexr (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm replaceing all the baseboards in our living room and kitchen since I just installed new hardwood. We had the small 3.5" tall baseboards before and want to go back with 5 or 5.5". I'm not sure which height exactly. The problem is that the new baseboards would be taller than our heating/air condition registers that line the room. They are the kind that come up through the floor right up against the wall and the register sits on the floor up against the wall and the front is angled like a triangle. The register is 4.5" tall. 

Should a space for the air registers be cut out of the baseboard so it just frames them in or can you get registers that are taller?

Thoughts? I'm open to any ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A picture would certainly help, but if I'm seeing this correctly in my mind's eye, the supply duct comes through the wall right at or close to floor level?? I would turn the base (miter it on a 45 like a casing on a door) up and around to "picture frame" the hole for the supply and mount the grill to the actual baseboard.....


----------



## interplexr (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of the register installed w/o baseboards.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Got it! The same thing will still work, your "picture frame" will just be around the outside of the register. The board that runs to the register (from the left in your picture) would have the "long point" of a 45 degree angle touching it. The piece running up the left side would have the "short point of a 45 at the top of the register. "Short to short" across the top, etc....


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I think bjbatlanta is on the right track, another way would be to case frame around it (as in door casing) only thicker than the base moulding.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I too am trying to picture this in my mind... Am I not seeing something or will framing it with 45s not work if the molding is bigger than the register... in other words, 45 degree angles will only box around something at least as tall as each molding piece, right? The origin of the angle on the horizontal side to the floor will be higher than the object its framing...


----------



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just cut out the section of baseboard. Also purchased wood vents and finished them to match the baseboard.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks great, nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks good to me!


----------

